# Fond d'écran sur vidéo-projecteur



## M'Dam'Pom (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
il s'agit juste d'un tout petit problème que je n'arrive toutefois pas à résoudre... 
J'ai changé le fond d'écran de mon MBA seulement lorsque je me connecte au vidéo-projecteur de ma classe j'ai sur mon écran le nouveau fond d'écran et l'ancien sur le tableau ?!?! 
J'utilise spaces, j'envoie ainsi un document au tableau tandis que j'en garde un différent sur mon écran.
Merci de l'aide que vous m'apporterez.


----------



## M'Dam'Pom (21 Février 2009)

il suffit de faire un clic droit avec le curseur placé sur l'écran du vidéo-projecteur et de choisir changer le fond d'écran


----------

